# 90% of all Sony VTC5's are Fake



## Gizmo (8/10/14)

I have been doing research as I am about to place a big battery order again and was looking at acquiring some for all you guys that seem to love them. However, the 3 battery chinese suppliers have confirmed with me that they have been stopped manufactioring them since July this year. I assume they are correct, as they closer to the source then we are

Sony confirming stopping production

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2cttd4/sony_vtc5_18650_notice_from_sony/

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Gizmo (8/10/14)

I see alex has posted this before my bad.. But anyway, you cannot get VTC5's anywhere that are authentic.


----------



## Marzuq (8/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> I have been doing research as I am about to place a big battery order again and was looking at acquiring some for all you guys that seem to love them. However, the 3 battery chinese suppliers have confirmed with me that they have been stopped manufactioring them since July this year. I assume they are correct, as they closer to the source then we are
> 
> Sony confirming stopping production
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2cttd4/sony_vtc5_18650_notice_from_sony/


still very informative to those of us who have no come across the previous thread.
thanks


----------



## Yiannaki (8/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> I see alex has posted this before my bad.. But anyway, you cannot get VTC5's anywhere that are authentic.



Is there no way to buy directly from Sony by any chance?


----------



## kevkev (8/10/14)

And this is why I love my Efests. You just don't know with the Sony's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (8/10/14)

Why doesn't a company make a bad ass battery, sell it directly to stores/individuals and find a way to make it impossible to replicate.


----------



## Riaz (8/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Why doesn't a company make a bad ass battery, sell it directly to stores/individuals and find a way to make it impossible to replicate.


The Chinese will replicate anything

Hell if they look at you long enough they might duplicate you as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/14)

It seems that the Samsung 25RS is gaining in popularity? @johan or @Andre any comment or experiences?


----------



## rogue zombie (8/10/14)

I would also look at Panasonic batteries.

I used to work for Sanyo. They had incredible batteries. As you may know, Panasonic bought Sanyo worldwide. Chopped a range of product line-ups, rebranded the good Sanyo stuff they wanted to keep. Batteries would've been a high priority.


----------



## Silver (8/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It seems that the Samsung 25RS is gaining in popularity? @johan or @Andre any comment or experiences?



Nice new Avatar pic @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (8/10/14)

You know what's damn scary, I compared my vtc 5 to a fake vtc 4 that @Stroodlepuff had and I couldn't tell the difference

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (8/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It seems that the Samsung 25RS is gaining in popularity? @johan or @Andre any comment or experiences?



Never worked with and/or tested Samsung batteries, accordingly can't be of any assistance here Rob.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (8/10/14)

Any news on the VTC4 batteries?


----------



## VandaL (9/10/14)

http://www.powerstream.com/18650-high-discharge-rate.htm

Apparently their VTC5's are real, "*All the following cells have been obtained through legitimate channels and tested by PowerStream to make sure that they are genuine and authentic."*

The word from Sony is this battery was never meant to be retailed to the public and they have been discontinued for over a year. There was a discussion on plumes of hazard podcast, one of the participants were visited by Sony representatives to discuss vaping and how sony will be getting involved.


^ Around 1hr 05mins mark

For right now I believe Samsung 25R and Xtar VTC4 are your best options outside of sony. But it is a real pain to import batteries using postal services as it seems they are seriously cracking down on shipping of Lithium batteries. I looked into getting Samsung 25R's and the shipping with fedex comes to $77 and 10 batteries were like $80. +-R1700 for 10 batteries? ex customs and if you have dealt with fedex in the past you know they like charging their insane R150 fee for them to push your package through customs and then you still have to pay the standard customs fee depending what your item is classified as.


----------

